# Stinkende Pacelite Jacke brauch dringend Rat



## Franziskus (20. Mai 2006)

Hallo, mir ist Butter über meine Berghaus pacelite Jacke gelaufen und es stinkt bestialisch  

hab sie schon ca. 10 mal gewaschen und auch parfum verwendet = keine Chance. 

Auch Berghaus konnte mir nicht helfen da dies noch nicht vorkam und man in der Hinsicht sich auch keine Gedanken macht! 

Kennt jemand nen Hausrezept mit dem Man den Buttergeruch wegbekommt (mittlerweile Ranzige Butter)

danke mfg


----------



## Coffee (20. Mai 2006)

hi,

ist die milchsäure die so stinkt ;-)

versuch es mal mit essig oder mit der tiefkühltrue für ein paar tage ;-) 

grüße coffee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Franziskus (21. Mai 2006)

ja hab sie jetzt mal in die  gefriertruhe gesteckt mal schaun wie dann riecht  was es ist kann ich nicht sagen! aber es stinkt! na ja bis denne


----------



## Coffee (21. Mai 2006)

was da stinkt sind die milchsäurebakterien ;-) die ja logischerweise auch in butter enthalten sind.

coffee


----------



## Backfisch (21. Mai 2006)

-> chemische Reinigung?

Die kriegen alles sauber.


----------



## pongi (21. Mai 2006)

ist halt die frage ob die jacke hinterher noch funktioniert


----------



## Backfisch (21. Mai 2006)

Das kann einem am besten das Personal in der Reinigung sagen.

-> nicht gerade in die billigste Reinigung gehen, sondern in eine bewährte.


----------



## Coffee (22. Mai 2006)

warum in die chem. reinigung wenn hausmittel auch funktionieren ;-)

coffee


----------



## Backfisch (22. Mai 2006)

Ja, warum 5 Euro (oder 10) ausgeben, wenn man auch 'ne Woche damit verbringen kann, die Jacke mit unzähligen Waschgängen zu strapazieren.


----------



## JanV (22. Mai 2006)

Hat dann Berghaus zumindestens gesagt wie mann die Jacke reinigen soll, und wie man sie nicht reinigen soll?


----------



## Franziskus (22. Mai 2006)

nein die haben dann nur gemeint ich soll doch ne neue kaufen (hat 230 Euro gekostet)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Coffee (22. Mai 2006)

BackfireHH schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, warum 5 Euro (oder 10) ausgeben, wenn man auch 'ne Woche damit verbringen kann, die Jacke mit unzähligen Waschgängen zu strapazieren.




deine kühltruhe wäscht auch  

sorry musste sein ;-)

ich hatte ja was geschreiben, was NIX mit unnötigen vielwaschgängen zutun hatte ;-)

coffee


----------



## Backfisch (22. Mai 2006)

Naja... wenn's denn funktioniert... mir soll's recht sein.


----------



## supasini (22. Mai 2006)

milchsäure ist Quatsch! Die stinkt nicht!
Es ist Buttersäure, eine der stinkigsten Substanzen des Planeten. Wurde schon benutzt, um ganze Mietshäuser zu "entwohnen".
Aber: die lässt sich verestern! Also: mit einem Überschuss Alkohol (Ethanol, such dir nen Spiritus, der ein geruchsmäßig akzeptables Vergällungsmittel dabei hat, sonst stinkt die Jacke hinterher nicht mehr nach der Buttersäure, sondern nach Spiritus!) eine hinreichend lange Zeit reagieren lassen. Bei einer Kunststoffjacke würde ich aber den in der chemie üblichen Katalysator konz. Schwefelsäure keinesfalls verwenden, es dauert also ziemlich lange, ich würde mal schätzen min. eine Woche.
Der entstehende Ester riecht nach Pina Colada, sehr lecker!


----------



## Backfisch (22. Mai 2006)

Ach ja, das künstliche Ananasaroma... haben wir damals im Chemieunterricht gemacht... da lernt man ja DOCH was für's Leben.


----------



## pongi (22. Mai 2006)

was will ich mit ananasaroma. die wichtigste unterrichtsstunde war als wir gelernt haben wie aus einer hefelösung über die pfingstferien maische wurde und wie man die dann brennt *g*


----------



## wolle01 (23. Mai 2006)

Moin,

Bei 30 od. 40Grad in der Waschmaschine wird die Butter nicht raus gehn.
Versuch mal mit Bügeleisen und Löschblättern od. Küchenkrepp die noch vorhandene Butter zu verflüssigen und rauszusaugen (Altes Hausmittel). 

Buttersäure entsteht duch den Fäulnissprozess der Butter und verflüchtigt sich. Irgendwann wird dieser Prozess abgeschlossen sein. Kühltruhe und Verestern wird also wahrscheinlich erst erfolgreich sein, wenn die vorhandene Butter weg ist und kein neuer Fäulnisprozess beginnen kann.

Oder Kauf die ne neue Jacke und schicke die alte auf Garantie anstelle der neuen zurück wil sie stinkt!   (Der vorstehende Satz ist nicht ernst geeint! Solch ein Verhalten wäre äußerst verwerflich und zu verurteilen!) 
Wolle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hotzemott (24. Mai 2006)

Ich würde mal bei der Firma Gore nachfragen, welche Art chemischer Reinigung hier in Frage kommt. Die kennen sich mit der Membrane, den Stöffchen und den Verklebungen schliesslich am besten aus. Wenn die Butter mit einem geeigneten Detergenz oder Lösungsmittel entfernt werden kann sollte der Geruch ja weg sein.

Einige der gemachten Vorschläge leuchten mir ja ein, aber warum sollte das mit der Kühltruhe funktionieren? Klar wird der Fäulnisprozess dadurch verlangsamt, aber die Buttter bleibt wo sie ist. Wäre dann ne Winterjacke ;-)

Hotzemott


----------



## KonaFrau (24. Mai 2006)

hallo 

so ,mal einen hausfrauen tip  ich wuerde die jacke mit desinfektions waschmittel von sagrotan auf 30C waschen ..Essig und kuehlschrank funktioniert auch ... aber ich finde sagrotan wohlriechender und etwas hautfreundlich .. ausserdem hat nicht jeder was frei in der truhe  

meine mueffel bike schuhe riechen danach jedenfalls wie der fruehling *g*


----------



## Coffee (24. Mai 2006)

hotzemott schrieb:
			
		

> Einige der gemachten Vorschläge leuchten mir ja ein, aber warum sollte das mit der Kühltruhe funktionieren? Klar wird der Fäulnisprozess dadurch verlangsamt, aber die Buttter bleibt wo sie ist. Wäre dann ne Winterjacke ;-)
> 
> Hotzemott




schmeiss mal stinkende schuhe in die kühltruhe ;-)

über eines sind wir uns ja einig, fäulnis = bakterien. und genau diese stinken. und genau wiederum diese werden durch die kälte abgetötet. deshalb muss man die jacke auch 2 - 3 tage drin lassen ;-) und wie gesagt würde ich vorher mit essig ran gehen um die butterreste zu entfernen ;-)

grüße coffee


----------



## hotzemott (24. Mai 2006)

Ja, mir leuchtet schon ein, dass den Bakterien in der Gefriertruhe der Garaus gemacht wird, aber solange noch Butter im Gewebe ist dürften sie früher oder später wieder kommen. Also muss die Butter raus aus dem Gewebe. Warum sollte gerade Essig hier eine bessere Waschwirkung erzielen als Tenside oder ein Lösungsmittel in der Reinigung?

Die Kühltruhe als anschliessende Nachbehandlung ist ja ne gute Idee.

Hotzemott


----------



## supasini (29. Mai 2006)

versuch mal ein Pfund Butter in Essig zu lösen!
du brauchst ein unpolares Lösungsmittel oder zumindest ein LSGsmittel für unpolare Stoffe. Problem ist, dass ein solches die Jacke auch angreifen wird. Also: Frage an den Hersteller: mit welchem LSGsmittel kann man zum Bleistift Ölflecken aus der Jacke bekommen (die Frage ist nicht so peinlich wie die ranzige Butter )


----------



## bonzai (29. Mai 2006)

alk hilft - in der apotheke billigen sprit kaufen (z.b. methanol - es muss ja nicht trinkbar sein), drauf damit und einmassieren. selbiges einige male wiederholen und dann die joppe waschen (mit spezialwaschmittel für funktionsjacken, sonst ist bald schulz mit funktion), um die veresterten reste zu enstorgen. anschließend mit geeignetem impregnierspray die funktionstüchtigkeit abrunden (meines wissens auch bei goretex-klamotten notwendig).

vorher würde ich mich aber per anruf bei berghaus erkundigen, ob die materialen den alk auch vertragen - nur zur sicherheit. theoretisch muss man mit einer teueren jacke jedoch auch mal apres-ski machen und im eifer des gefechts etwas obstler darüber verschütten können, ohne das sich das teure geschmeide gleich auflöst?


----------



## hotzemott (30. Mai 2006)

bonzai schrieb:
			
		

> alk hilft - in der apotheke billigen sprit kaufen (z.b. methanol - es muss ja nicht trinkbar sein), drauf damit und einmassieren.


Also wenn ein Lösungsmittel dann sicher KEIN Methanol, denn das ist nicht ein bissl sondern SEHR giftig. Wenn schon nen Alkohol dann Ethanol (Spiritus) testen, aber ich hab keine Ahnung, ob das die Jacke aushält und wie gut Ethanol Butter löst weiss ich grad auch nicht im Kopf. Wenn es geht würde ich eine chemische Reinigung machen lassen, dann muss man sich den Lösungsmitteldampf nicht antun.

Hotzemott


----------



## bonzai (30. Mai 2006)

ich habe ja auch extra betont, das der alk nicht trinkbar sein muss - er muss sich im vorfeld ja auch nicht mut mit dem zeug antrinken können, bevor er seine jacke damit vergiftet...   

der jacke ist es doch banane, ob sie mit trinkbarem oder nicht trinkbarem alk gereinigt wird. ethanol ist aber recht teuer, daher wäre das gute zeug doch viel zu schade zum verplempern (damit kann man besser einen fruchtlikör ansetzen... )  

nur aceton scheidet als reinigungsmittel für kunststoffgewebe aus - ist zudem auch arg teuer geworden.


----------



## GungHo (30. Mai 2006)

meine bescheidene Meinung, bei Goretex Deutschland nachfragen was man da am sinnvollsten tut.


----------



## pongi (30. Mai 2006)

ist doch langweilig. lieber selber nach einer macgyver-lösung suchen *gg*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ropestrands (5. August 2015)

Natron aus dem Supermarkt in warmen Wasser gelöst, und das Stinkerle über Nacht einlegen (fall notwendig wiederholen). Das hat bei meiner meiner Tasche funktioniert, wie das allerdings mit Funktionsbekleidung aussieht?


----------



## Goldi03421 (5. August 2015)

Mh, ob das nach neun Jahren dem TO noch hilft?


----------



## Ropestrands (5. August 2015)

WTH, war eben in meiner "Neue Beiträge" Liste...

Merkwürdig


----------

